# Lop in Massachusetts Seeks New Home!



## Bunman (Jan 12, 2006)

If you are not too far away, Flops would like to meet you.

She needs a new home since my health makes it difficult to care for 2 buns.

I can't post pics, but she is a beautiful 9 mo. old 5 lb. "broken" tan & white lop, spayed.

She is very loving & puppylike, loves to be held & petted & of a sweet disposition. Perfect health to the best of my knowledge.

Please email me if you would like to make her acquaintance. (Click on my name at top left).


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh, Bunman, wish I could come and take her home.I want a companion for Theodore very badly but cannot get another bunny untilI can afford to get Theodore neutered.

Good luck finding a home for Flops. It must be very hard having to make this decision.

I hope you feel better soon. I know how hard it is...


----------



## Bunman (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank you, Amber. The search goes on.


----------



## Boricua_bunny (Jan 12, 2006)

I live in Central Massachusetts, but am not sure if I can take her. Where do you live?


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi I'm really sorry that you aren't feeling well and have to find Flops a new home. I live far from you but wanted to ask if she is a lop or mini-lop?


----------



## Bunman (Jan 12, 2006)

Boricua, i live in Northampton, western Mass. Email me if interested. (She's a doll!)


----------



## Bunman (Jan 12, 2006)

Angie, she is a minilop.


----------



## Bunman (Jan 12, 2006)

I should add that i want her to have extra TLC to start off, because the poor girl has already been in two places before i got her. She needs a loving permanent home!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a spayed gold and white broken mini-lop female named Babette who, I would guess looks just like Flops. (I can't post photos either). I wish I could take her as I have two neutered males who wouldwould love to have a friend as they each live alone . Babette is bonded to a mini-lop named Beau. You could probably find someone closer as I live in southwestern Wi. She shouldn't be hard to place as she is spayed ,has a sweet disposition and is young. Keep trying. Angie


----------



## Bunman (Jan 13, 2006)

WI would be a stretch. I do have a nibble from someone on Cape Cod.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 13, 2006)

She sounds wonderful I'm sure that you can find an excellent home for her:sunshine:


----------



## Bunman (Jan 13, 2006)

Fingers crossed! Those of you who pray, please pray that she will find a good home. She is a wonderful bun.


----------



## Bunman (Jan 13, 2006)

Here is a bun from the Net who looks very similar to Flops!

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...=/images?q=mini+lop+rabbit&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=


----------



## Bunman (Jan 13, 2006)

And:

http://www.rabbit.org/rabbit-center/adoptables/graphics/big/sara1-sml.jpg


----------



## dootsmom (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm passing through the Worcester area on Sunday morning..... have her in a bag, on a rope, and I'll' hook her as we drive by!!! 

PM me with phone #

Charlotte


----------



## JimD (Jan 13, 2006)

*dootsmom wrote:*


> I'm passing through the Worcester area on Sundaymorning.....have her in a bag, on a rope, and I'll' hook her as wedrive by!!!
> 
> PM me with phone #
> 
> Charlotte


*WooHoo!! You Da Best!!*

~JimD


----------



## Bunman (Jan 13, 2006)

GOOD NEWS! I spoke with Dootsmom & she says she will be by on Sun. to take Flops to her new home! She even has a boyfriend picked out for her!

Dootsmom told me about her bun "operation" & it sounds like Flops could not have found a better home. A great load off my mind!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## 2bunmom (Jan 13, 2006)

You got that right, your rabbit has found a wonderful home with a good bunny mom!!!! You go Dootsmom!!!  Beckie


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 14, 2006)

:yesootsmom, you ROCK!

I am so happy for you, Bunman, and, especially, Flops! Another happy ending :colors:

Jan


----------



## Bunman (Jan 14, 2006)

I hope Daisy will not miss her too much - they only knew each other for a month & are not bonded. She may need some extra TLC.


----------



## Bunman (Jan 14, 2006)

Dootsmom seems liike a kind lady - still, do any of us think that someone else is going to treat our kids as well as we do? It's hard no matter what.


----------



## JimD (Jan 17, 2006)

*Bunman wrote:*


> Dootsmom seems liike a kind lady - still, do any of us thinkthat someone else is going to treat our kids as well as we do? It'shard no matter what.



I hope all went well this weekend. Any updates for us??onder:


I know it must be hard to make the decision to rehome a bunnie, but if it helps at all I give my *"top-of-the-line...cream-of-the-crop...bunniehugger endorsment" *to Dootsmom :blueribbon:.

~Jim


----------



## m.e. (Jan 17, 2006)

How did things turn out?


----------



## m.e. (Jan 17, 2006)

*Bunman wrote: *


> Do any of us think that someone else is going to treat our kids as well aswe do?


No. At least, not in my experience.

When I was fosteringa litter of kittens, I sent each new family home with a virtual encyclopedia of information :rollseyes:, and I still felt nervous about my "babies" leaving home 

Do yourbest, and trust the rest


----------



## Bunman (Jan 17, 2006)

Things fell thru due to Dootsmom not having my correct phone #.

However a local rabbit person says she can most certainly find her a loving home, there is a good demand for affectionate, box trained, fixed young buns.

I will only place her with someone who already has experience & knowledge.


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 17, 2006)

> do any of us think that someone else is going to treat our kids as well as we do? It's hard no matter what



I know what you mean. I was having thoughts about rehoming Theodore when I was working too much to give him attention. I could handle if my sister were to take him, but I would still feel bad because I don't think she would spoil him as much as I do. He has his own room hereand everything.

There are a whole lot of loving people on this board that I would trust with my baby in a snap! You can see how much our members love their furbabies.

Kudos for holding out and being selective! Don't give up.


----------



## dootsmom (Jan 19, 2006)

My goodness......we drove & drove......creeping along at 15MPH, because of the snow, ice and wind, to get to Bunman and pick up "Flops". I was "calling" him all the way to his exit on the highway. All the while, I'm thinking that he's not answering his phone. When we finally got home, I realized that I had the wrong number!!!! Anyway, I think it worked out better as I feel that Bunman feels more comfortable having "Flops" go to a home that is closer to him. Unfortunately, because of the storm, the Hotel we stayed at didn't have Internet and I couldn't check into the Forum to see if I had the correct number before we left.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 19, 2006)

That must have been prett scarey - glad you made it back in one piece, safe and sound 

jan


----------



## Bunman (Jan 20, 2006)

No adoption yet. I would be open to someone who is out of this area. Otherwise she will have to go back to the Springfield shelter & an uncertain fate. She's too sweet & happy a bun for that. I know there are many people trying to adopt out buns, but please spread the word.

Here is a bun that is about identical to Flops! (Scroll down)

http://www.gotpetsonline.com/pictures/gallery/small-animals/all-by-photo/holland-lops/holland-lop-0014/


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 21, 2006)

I hope that she finds a good home soon.


----------



## Bunman (Jan 21, 2006)

I hope so too, Bundude. 

I'm moving back to eastern Conn. soon (Willimantic), so if it would be more convenient for someone to get her there (assuming i still have her), that could be arranged. Departure date not set yet.


----------



## Bunman (Jan 21, 2006)

Please, bun lovers, Flops needs a place to go to save her from the shelter. Even if you can only do a foster, if you think you can place her.

I know there are many buns looking for homes, but Flops is especially sweet. She puts her front paws up on the cage wall like a puppy when her person approaches. She loves to be held & to play.

She is 9 mos. old, healthy, & spayed, ideal for adults or responsible kids who know rabbits. You can see in post above a link to a pic of a calico lop that looks almost identical to her. Possibly you know a bun person not in this forum who would be interested. I can be reached at 413-587-0036.


----------



## FlopsnWills (Jan 21, 2006)

Imay know two people who might be interested in Flops. They're both located in Massachusetts, so give me an e-mail if you're interested, with your info and I'll give them a way to contact you. They're both rabbit lovers, one has 3 buns already and the other has a male who is going to be neutered soon.

[email protected] is my e-mail.


----------



## Bunman (Jan 21, 2006)

Email sent! My number is 413-587-0036, in case i got it wrong in the email.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 21, 2006)

I am praying hard and keeping everything crossed in hope that Flops finds a new home soon

Jan


----------



## Bunman (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks for that, Jan! (Right now she is running in her pen, having just finished her greens.)


----------



## Mika (Jan 23, 2006)

:shock:SHE is GORGEOUS!! Mika is a 1 yr old holland lop and would probably LOVE a companion 

I *wish* I could take her - but I live in Toronto!!!

Good luck, Bunman!


----------



## Bunman (Jan 23, 2006)

It's the thought that counts. Besides, Flops says she doesn't want to hop that far, especially in the snow.


----------



## Boricua_bunny (Jan 23, 2006)

I live in Massachusetts and I would love to take flops, but I don't think my parents would let me have another bunny, especially since we just got a new dog. If I can convince my parents, I'll let you know.

~Josh


----------

